# After market wheels has bigger hub diameter -balance problem- need help.



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

dear friends.

here is a photo of rear wheel center. i bought these alloy rims for my pathfinder, but all rims at market have larger hole in the center than stock nissan wheels.



here you see original diameter of hub 98mm (5.5 inches) and new wheel center diameter 107.5mm, also thickness of new wheel is 17 mm around lugs.

I think i need hubcentric rings to center wheel while installation. 
could you please help me to define my needs? Any experience about this issue?


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Mar 20, 2008)

Going thru the exact problem right now. I have hubcentric rings on order in a size 106/100 I believe. Nasty vibration at 45-65 mph. Hope to have them this week and installed over wkend. I have had alot of aftermarket wheels on many different vehicles and this is the first time I have ever had to use hubcentric wheels. Hope to have positive results soon.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

i made a machine shop machine steel wheel adaptor rings. then tires re balanced and fitted with rings together. i got rid of vibration on lower speeds. it was there at 90 mph but, for pathfinder it is too much. so no problem.

rings should barely fit to wheel bore. 

i sold my car last month, i bought second hand xtrail with stock tires. i should tell that, nothing is like a stock car  everything works flawlessly.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Mar 20, 2008)

KLL, thanks for the info. I have a set of 106/100 Hubcentric Rings on order. Sounds like that is what I need. Replaced the Konig NRN 17x8 wheels with Alba 17x9's. First set of wheels I have ever needed Hubcentric Rings for. Didnt even know what they were til I started researching vibration etc. I was hoping they would have arrived yesterday so I could install them this week and verify fix/peace of mind. Re: stock car, yes keeps things simple. I can say though, changing the 16x7 stockers with Bridgestone bicycle tires to the Konigs & 275/55/HR17's was a world of difference. Night and Day, can take corners like a sporty car. I am not a fan of skinny tires (except for winter). R50's take on a whole new appearance and handling with wider wheels/tires!


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Mar 20, 2008)

Hubcentric Rings were right but vibration is still there although not as prominent. Bummer.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Mar 20, 2008)

GRNMACHINE said:


> Hubcentric Rings were right but vibration is still there although not as prominent. Bummer.


Update many many months later. Wheels needed to be re-balanced. Much better now.


----------

